# [Urgent] Windows 7 AMD Chipset Install - Totalied by WIN7 Popup



## RoutedScripter (Feb 18, 2010)

*Windows 7 AMD Chipset Install - Totalied by WIN7 Popup*

M$ did it again 

I came in a new AMD RAID system for brother PC , installed a few stuff , then the AMD Chipset Drivers , with a weird catalyst setup , so I choosed not to install GPU drivers (old version in there) ... and then the installer installs stuff , ... at some point it says the taskbar popup "new USB hi-speed ports detected bla bla ...etc" seconds later "USB device was not recognized" ... ALLLLLL DAMN usbs stopped working and there goes my whole control over the system , USB keyboard , USB mouse , nothing works , even USB flash not , nothing , totally shut down , ... 


OFCOURSE that's when the  STUPID , abruptly  ANNOYING steve asshole balmer's popup in the middle of screen appeared that stops the instalations , copying , moving files ... and other activities ... nagging about that the stupid USB flash has become bla bla errored and needs to be scanned or continued without scan,  about some shit I already did on my PC where I scanned and there was no error so it gives this freaking error for no reason,  but because of this the install stopped in MIDDLE.

OH look I have a PS/2 or how it is called , Keyboard , oh look , i plug it in and the port doesn't EVEN WORK , NOT AT ALL. no power no nothing. Plugged in on the mouse port , no power again (it would show the lights if it's in mouse but it won't obviously work)

Dead end here

OH LOOOK , I have LAN , I have the astonishing , the amazing , the brilliant , one and only Remote desktop connection , and it doesn't work , cause before , i couldn't join the network cause the other STUPID "homegroup password correct AND STILLLLLL SHOWING INCORRECT" bug

UAC diabled before , so this is just some other popup  , I WANNNNT TO GET RID OF THE STUPID PROGRESS BRAKING POPUPS , can anyone please supply a way of DISABLING EVERY DAMN THING THAT STOPS INSTALLS  ,  in registry , setting , tweak , HACK , anything,   I don't care how "hard" a solution is , many thanks and i greately appreciate it as I am desperate at this point, thank you. 


THe system is running LIVE !!!  waiting, it's NOW ON! , until I said i rebooted ...,  when I lost my mind threw the PCs outside the window , shited on M$ software and threwd that into the toiled and reitre FROM PC-Windows SCENE COMPLETELY !!! ...  Th3 UltIMAte Fix!

I have no ideas anymore whatsoever , I am very sleepy now and that's why im a bit veryyyy nervous right now ..... thank you all and I am looking forward to be meeting you tomorrow with a better mood.


EDIT: (I am not as mad as I may look sometimes )
The homegroup password was another problem, time clock need to be synced on both LAN PCs for the password to work , or else it will always show as "incorrect"

The popup that , appeared and stopped the instalation which lead to not re-detecting PnP(usb) devices when Catalyst AMD usb driver was in the middle of install  , was another issue too , seem like , me an my big fat mouth always get into chain of events that lead to these disasterousssuss. ehehehe-ho-hu cough  ; check the next page to read about the PUOD (Pop-up of death)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 18, 2010)

Good Night. And Below you might want to put in a quick sentence suming up what your problem is after all your rant. Just Saying.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2010)

he installed old drivers. it went wrong. he didnt realise PS/2 devices have to be connected BEFORE powering the machine on. he didnt have remote desktop set up.

Not sure about the rest.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> he installed old drivers. it went wrong. he didnt realise PS/2 devices have to be connected BEFORE powering the machine on. he didnt have remote desktop set up.
> 
> Not sure about the rest.



lol oh so thats what happend.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> lol oh so thats what happend.



unless the OS was older than XP SP2, there is no reason to even install USB2.0 drivers.


edit: i just installed cat 10.2 SB package, and it had a filter driver for "USB 1.0/1.1 devices" - i had no issues at all.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Feb 18, 2010)

Well I just couldn't sit and watch 

I cooled down now and , I realized all what I said was a rant , yes it was , ... but


So the OS is Windows 7 64bit 

And what happened , in the middle of installing AMD Chipset drivers , all USB ports stopped working , leaving no control over the PC , nothing to click or close the popup that stopped the install process and left it in the middle , nothing else worked , PS/2 devices sometimes do work when just plugged in but not operate normally , well they don't on this mobo.

The motherboard is MA790XUD3P 

And I actually reinstalled whole OS now , ... so it's working now , I deselected AMD USB filter driver ... and didn't nag about those Hi Speed USB ports at all.

seems like gigabyte drivers on site are not up to date , I have the full Catalysts now , didn't notice that AMD has it's chipsets at ATI department now lol ... so I need to reinstall the whole chipsets and hopefully USB ... I'll plug in the PS/2 keyboard before and make sure the network works.

night...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 18, 2010)

you lost me at M$


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2010)

I think he got it fixed with another Windows 7 install


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 18, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> freaking error for no reason,  but because of this the install stopped in MIDDLE.
> 
> OH look I have a PS/2 or how it is called , Keyboard , oh look , i plug it in and the port doesn't EVEN WORK , NOT AT ALL. no power no nothing. Plugged in on the mouse port , no power again (it would show the lights if it's in mouse but it won't obviously work)
> 
> Dead end here



Did you remember that PS/2 is not a hotswappable standard?  You have to restart the computer with the mouse/keyboard plugged in.  They won't be automatically detected without a system restart.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Feb 18, 2010)

Would you be so calm if you have to reinstall OS 3 times in matter of 6 hrs , and that's from 10 pm to 4 am  ?

First time making RAID0 

First time the popup , then when I installed old RAID drivers from gigabyte site and wanted to install those in Catalyst 10.2 I uninstalled them and rebooted that's when my RAID array was messed up .. for the third time I managed to get the stuff all up to date

The question remains , how the heck im going to update RAID drivers in future ?

And I need to use preinstall driver everytime I install OS , while the "homegroup password incorect when it is correct" bug was fixed by syncronizing both PC's clocks and date to be the same , SECONDS count :S


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Would you be so calm if you have to reinstall OS 3 times in matter of 6 hrs , and that's from 10 pm to 4 am  ?
> 
> First time making RAID0
> 
> ...



only takes me 15 minutes to install 7 
i should get a faster flash drive, would make it oh-so-fast.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 15, 2010)

Expensive 


And , the raid0 is running for 2 weeks now and it's fine , patched up and always operational in the raid boot , so it's cool 

I already tasted how it's like to screw up a raid at boot , like talking sizzors and cutting files to half. (also needed OS recovery, like more than half of things were just missing, as well as settings) [didn't i mentioned that before ?]

But your right , I was thinking about SSD in the next months since i only have 160gb temporary and slower hdd atm.



Easy Rhino said:


> you lost me at M$



My pleasure   I don't like Microshit (they are like EA and activision recently , ensemble studios rip) Why would anyone like a company like microsoft i don't get the point. If there would be a proper OS , games would be like 30% better (compatability, less bugs, performance) , but they screw PC and have their Xbox to dominate the living room.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Since everything else seems to be addressed, I'll address the Remote Desktop issue.

Your user account needs to have a password before it will allowed to access the computer via remote desktop.  This password is not the homegroup password, the homegroup password has nothing to do with remote desktop.

Other than that, which is a good security measure, nothing was Microsoft's or Win7's fault.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 15, 2010)

Well yes it is good , and I can say , WIN7 has the best LAN , it set it up in seconds , all I had to do was to turn off simple file sharing (xp) it's in folder options down there but it's called a bit differently. This is also a standard procedure in xp. (when i tried with vista , i lost like 3 hours of my life then just reinstalled xp )

While yeah , an user password is needed , thanks for pointing that out , Xp also required that both or more machines had passwords in account , to establish advanced LAN , or else won't work.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 15, 2010)

i don't see why you are actually having problems.  i think that of all the chipsets amd has been the most updated and most compatible i've ever used.  I ditched nvidia in hopes the amd chipsets would yield me better overclocks(they do) and have less issues, and i use raid on my 790fx chipset with no issues at all.  In fact i have far less issues overall with amd than with nvidia


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 15, 2010)

Well If you read what I was doing , it's the win7 uac or something ("do you want this to continue?" kind of popup) that stopped the install process , but because it was in the middle of installing USB support driver , it disabled all USB devices , leaving me with no way to click the popup which would continue the setup and reenable the usbs.

EDIT: it's not an UAC thing , it asks for something else but same nonsense as uac popups


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 15, 2010)

Well next time copy the drivers to the systems HD before installing them...


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 15, 2010)

The AMD USB some kind of special drivers were in the Catalyst 10.2 suite on the hdd- 

I said I fixed this by just unticking it , I didn't install them the second time , but I didn't knew the first time what it was.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 15, 2010)

I almost have a ritual going on to install Os's 
One of which is to use PS/2 keyboard and mouse from the start.
I also make a driver disk before I start as well.
I turn of Win update until my new drivers are installed along with any stand alone updates from MS
Or if Available I make a slipstream install disk. ( I have not done this for Win7 yet)

Why?
So I can avoid stuff like what happened to you..
Win7 installed flawless for me but it was also the First MS OS to do so.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 16, 2010)

I was not something i could easily avoid since I didn't knew what would happen.

most users click express install , I use always customized , those who do , i say , don't install AMD usb driver in the new catalysts on AMD boards of course. 

Is anybody here that's willing to try this and confirm ? I think it can happen to anyone , just reinstall catalysts 10.2 on AMD , choose custom install and have the AMD usb 1.1 support ... (and something) ticked , then continue.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the best rant i've seen on tpu.

Hope you get it all sorted bud.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> I was not something i could easily avoid since I didn't knew what would happen.
> 
> most users click express install , I use always customized , those who do , i say , don't install AMD usb driver in the new catalysts on AMD boards of course.
> 
> Is anybody here that's willing to try this and confirm ? I think it can happen to anyone , just reinstall catalysts 10.2 on AMD , choose custom install and have the AMD usb 1.1 support ... (and something) ticked , then continue.



I just fresh isntalled Win7 on 790FX a couple of days ago, used CAT 10.2, and yes, the USB driver updated, but i waited a few minutes, and it worked fine once it re-recognized the devices. Win7 doesn't behave properly until you install teh NB filter/USB driver, at least, not in my system.

The one issue I have with AMD raid software is that the admin CP causes my drives to slow down to about 50MB/sec on long transfers, but without the CP, 80-90MB/sec is the norm. This is a big issue for me when I am copying over 500GB for my STEAM acct. takes long enough as it is!


----------



## KainXS (Mar 16, 2010)

that was beautiful

i read it with lewis blacks voice in my head lol


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 16, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I just fresh isntalled Win7 on 790FX a couple of days ago, used CAT 10.2, and yes, the USB driver updated, but i waited a few minutes, and it worked fine once it re-recognized the devices. Win7 doesn't behave properly until you install teh NB filter/USB driver, at least, not in my system.
> 
> The one issue I have with AMD raid software is that the admin CP causes my drives to slow down to about 50MB/sec on long transfers, but without the CP, 80-90MB/sec is the norm. This is a big issue for me when I am copying over 500GB for my STEAM acct. takes long enough as it is!



Well I wish I knew what was the popup , but oh well ..

What is the admin CP ? AMD raid utility? which one,  cause I measured speeds to be like 54 MB/S which isn't great , and , for some reason , on my PC , i have an old sata 1 160gb hdd and it's the same thing , it's just slowing down when moving whatever stuff , it gets from like 26 MB/s and then down to 2 MB/s sometimes even lower , but the activity hdd is full all the time , this is copying and moving around disk , if we share files from another PC then it's full speed, in that case my hdd is either only writing or reading. I tried with the crossover lan and it got up to 42 MB/s i think that's the maximum of my old drive  ,  between raid (the cable was not even crosover , standard ethernet cat .5e)

Whenever there are lots of small files , the speed gets even more sluggish , it's just weird , never happend on xp. So i am not using raid here , I don't know how if this is on the raid too (bro's pc) but I can go and check it out.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 20, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Well I wish I knew what was the popup.



being windows 7 & also a new computer??? Im guessing the popup was UAC


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> being windows 7 & also a new computer??? Im guessing the popup was UAC



UAC likes to popup when running 'foreign' files over a network, or just downloaded - usually only when you run the file however.

The only reason i can think of this happening, is if he tried to run the installers over a network share or something.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 20, 2010)

I did install 10.3 with custom and it installed just fine with my USB kb/m 
but hey I've had stranger things happen....


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 21, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> being windows 7 & also a new computer??? Im guessing the popup was UAC



I said it wasn't cause I disabled it the 2 thing I did when the win7 first turned on , that's why this was making me go skyrocket it , just blew my whole array I had to re-do the whole thing all over again.

And what I hated , it's that the popup stopped the install in the middle , it just suspended all other processes, that's why my inputs never got redetected.

EDIT: SO i read the , rant ,  I didn't even realize , haha , it was so funny indeed but so true either. Althought I am not as mad as I may look I write this rants in special occasions , so , yeah , I figured out what was the problem , I had several USBs flash drives installed , different ones , one was pretty basic the other one was high speed with it's own preinstalled software , I used these ones for AMD RAID pre-install driver when installing windows on raid array , so , one of the bootable flash usbs , had this stupid thing going on , that it kept erroring something cause I formated it wrong or whatever , that the USB needs to be scanned for problems , so I scanned once , and no problems , but this popup keept reappearing everytime I pluged in but I don't remember pluging it in when installing cat 10.2 , I just think it kept reappearing when just acessing the removable flash drive in explorer ;; and ofcourse I do a lot of things in the same time , and when it was installing I was doing 2 different things by the way .. so , 

so that popup , something like that (but mine was about USB flash drive , i will find the usb later tomorrow and recreate the popup)
NOTE: In my case it did not contain any mention of files being corrupted , it was just about the drive IT self had "errors" on it. I didn't had any noticable problems , I used that USB stick for preinstall driver load.






:: The funny rant is about , that I needed to reset the pc since it was no way to continue pc operations(note that it was the first session after raid setup) , and with it , the AMD raid driver instalation which was from the same Catalyst as the AMD usb driver , with the reset , I also destoryed the raid array I worked second time already. All over again at about 1 am. 
Thankfully,  Mr.Lucky was born on the third time his parents were making love.


----------

